# another key for opening the doors



## Banaticus (Apr 25, 2011)

So we'd like to get another key to open the doors with. If I understand how they work correctly, i can buy a cheap Nissan key online, take it to any locksmith and get the key copied? I don't want to use it to open the trunk or the glove box or start the car, just to leave with a friend in case I lock my keys inside the car again, so that I don't have to call AAA or something. Do I understand correctly how the keys work?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any local locksmith and most Home Depots and hardware stores with key cutting services should have the Nissan style key blank and be able to provide you with the emergency key. Just don't use it to try and start the car.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

SMJ is exactly correct and so are you. The new cut key can only unlock the doors...and the trunk and glove box.

The NVIS security system will not recognize the key and allow the car to be started and driven. Nissan dealership would have to program the chip in the key to allow the NVIS to communicate with the key.


----------

